# Cedar shavings?



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

My husband bought cedar shavings for our new buckling. I have never used cedar before. Is it ok to use? He already opened the bag


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I've always been told cedar shavings can cause a type of pneumonia so I never used them. I've always used the pine shavings for bedding.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

We got back home from Florida late last night so I guess I need to go to TSC and get some different ones this morning.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I use pine because that is what my TSC sells. Never heard anything about cedar chips... I do use flakes instead of fine. They are easier to clean up IMO


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

They are large flaked not fine. And it is in an outside kennel so plenty of air circulation


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

From what I'm reading they should be ok in a well ventilated area. Problems come in when its a tight, stuffy area


----------

